# Cheap oil extractor



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Lansing said:


> * Beauport...is the 6.5 liter enough? Should I step up to the 8L?
> I think the Techfest guys here in So Cal mentioned the larger to prevent having to do two passes.
> 
> Lansing *


I've found the 6.5 large enough and didn't need to make two passes, though even if you did take the hose out, reverse it for a minute or so and then go back, it would be a simple operation.

BWT, get a couple people to buy the extractors from the tool warehouse and you also get free shipping, a new buyer discount for a first time buyer. Makes them really cheap.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

OK, my $.02: get the mightyvac from the toolwarehouse.com like beauport said, but get the bigger one and also get S&K torque wrench, it comes handy when you want to torque the oil filter housing cover or when you want to do traditional oil change.
I got the 3/8" wrench with 10-100ft.lbs setting. You'll find more uses for this tool.
The total on order was something like $119 and shipping above $100 is free and processing fee is waived.


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

> OK, my $.02: get the mightyvac from the toolwarehouse.com like beauport said, but get the bigger one and also get S&K torque wrench, it comes handy when you want to torque the oil filter housing cover or when you want to do traditional oil change.


Ok a couple questions, does the bigger (8.8L) one have the "reverse" feature as the 6.5L one?

This is probably really stupid but I am not sure. On the 3/8" torque wrench, can you only use it on 3/8" bolts? Or can you interchange the head of the wrench to use it on different size bolts?? Seems kind of weird to me they only have the wrench in 2 sizes 3/8" and 1/2". ??


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I just ordered the larger MityVac after doing some research on here. It's on sale now for $53.67 at thetoolwarehouse and it seems they've lowered their threshold for processing charges from a $100 order to a $50 order, so the $10 charge didn't apply.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

robj213 said:


> *Ok a couple questions, does the bigger (8.8L) one have the "reverse" feature as the 6.5L one?
> 
> This is probably really stupid but I am not sure. On the 3/8" torque wrench, can you only use it on 3/8" bolts? Or can you interchange the head of the wrench to use it on different size bolts?? Seems kind of weird to me they only have the wrench in 2 sizes 3/8" and 1/2". ?? *


From what I just read doing searches on bimmerfest, the 8.8 liter model has the reverse feature, and the 6.5 liter one does not.

If I understand your second question correctly, 3/8" or 1/4" are the standard sizes for the _drive_ on rachets (the drive is the square thing on the socket wrench to attach the sockets). You can attach any size socket to it for any size bolt.


----------



## bsm325xi (Mar 24, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *I just ordered the larger MityVac after doing some research on here. It's on sale now for $53.67 at thetoolwarehouse and it seems they've lowered their threshold for processing charges from a $100 order to a $50 order, so the $10 charge didn't apply.  *


I will also be placing an order for this one too, but would also like to order a torque wrench and oil filter socket also. Please let me know if these are the correct ones to order. Thanks.

TORQUE WRENCH:

K-D Tools 
3/8" Drive Micrometer Torque Wrench 
Order# KD 3459

http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/shop/KD-3459.html

or

K-D Tools 
3/8" Drive Micrometer Torque Wrench 
Order# KD 3460

http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/shop/KD-3460.html

OIL FILTER SOCKET:

SK Hand Tool 
BMW Axle Nut Socket - 3/4" Drive, 12 Point - 36mm 
Order# SK 48136

http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/shop/TTW367.html#2872


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> *1. I don't need or use a ramp. I park the front end of the car at the lowest part of my driveway where it meets the street. The extra height between the ground and the oil plug allows me to reach in to remove the plug. Safety is not an issue since I live in a cul-de-sac.
> 2. I can be sure that gravity drains all of the old oil out.
> 3. I don't have to clean the oil extractor after the job is done.
> 4. I don't have to transfer the oil in the extractor to a storage container.
> ...


i'm not saying an extractor is better. but if i can change my oil while wearing a tux, it just makes me feel pretty. the one downside is periodic replacement of the drain plug washer, but the dealer intervals take care of that for now.

1. my driveway doesn't look like yours.
2. evidence shows the extractor is just as good.
3. neither do i.
4. neither do i.
5. i don't have to store ramps
6. you're right about that, though i suspect i could probably fix whatever ails the extractor with some almighty duct tape.

So, there you have it. It may not be good for you, but it is for me.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

bsm325xi said:


> *OIL FILTER SOCKET:
> 
> SK Hand Tool
> BMW Axle Nut Socket - 3/4" Drive, 12 Point - 36mm
> ...


DIY oil change instructions...
http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Oil_Change.htm

I bought a 10lb to 100lb torque wrench since I use it for wheels (lugs at 88lbs) and plan to use it for oil changes (oil filter cap at 18.5lbs).


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation PhilH on the wrench question, exactly what I was looking for. :thumbup:



> i'm not saying an extractor is better. but if i can change my oil while wearing a tux, it just makes me feel pretty. the one downside is periodic replacement of the drain plug washer, but the dealer intervals take care of that for now.


How come you still have to replace the drain plug washer if you are using an oil extractor to change oil???


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

robj213 said:


> *How come you still have to replace the drain plug washer if you are using an oil extractor to change oil??? *


i'm told it should be replaced every so often. i guess you could wait until you actually saw a drip coming out of it, but i plan to do it every other / every few oil changes.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

ride365 said:


> *i'm told it should be replaced every so often. i guess you could wait until you actually saw a drip coming out of it. *


I disagree. It's not some mechanical wear component. If you're not touching it, it shouldn't ever need replace replacement. Do you ever replace the (identical) copper washer behind the temp or pressure sensor?


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I disagree. It's not some mechanical wear component. If you're not touching it, it shouldn't ever need replace replacement. Do you ever replace the (identical) copper washer behind the temp or pressure sensor? *


you would know better than i, so i take your word for it.


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *DIY oil change instructions...
> http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Oil_Change.htm
> 
> I bought a 10lb to 100lb torque wrench since I use it for wheels (lugs at 88lbs) and plan to use it for oil changes (oil filter cap at 18.5lbs). *


Just want to let you no you should remove the oil filter first or during the time you have the drain plug out so all the oil from the oil filter cannister will drain down to the oil pan, those instructions tell you to change the filter last after you put the bolt back into the pan


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> *My 2 cents worth on oil extractor. I know some of you rave about it like a traveling salesman selling snake oil to cure all kinds of pain. You also mentioned that an oil extractor is used in million dollar boats. Well, they use it in boats probably because that may be the only way of getting the oil out in a cramped place.
> 
> Why I am still using the old fashion way, ie, removing the drain plug and letting gravity do all the work.
> 
> ...


You should really come to one of our tech sessions when we do oil change with the extractor sometimes...It'll change your mind.

1) No need to use a ramp or even park your car in any special way. All work can be done from up top.

2) Gravity can work against you as well...The way the pan is shaped, if you park with the rear of the car lower than the front you may have some oil stuck near the back corner of the pan.

3) Neither do I. The extractor doesn't get dirty at all.

4) Neither do I. I just bring the extractor to a local facility to dump the oil.

5) I don't have to store a container.

6) Same goes for vaccums.

Seriously, come see how it works and then judge for yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

*Resurrecting an old thread.*

I just changed the oil yesterday with Griot's Garage's oil extractor. The extractor sucked oil until it was full. Although the extractor has an advertised 7 qts volume, its internal float will cut off the flow just before the oil reach the top of the container. At that point, it sure looked to me it had sucked out 6.9 qts of oil. To be sure, I dumped out some oil, reattached the hose and sucked again. Just a little bit more oil came out.

I am more than sure the extractor got all the oil from engine. In fact, I wish I had found and bought a model with a greater capacity than 7 qts.

2 things I noticed:

1) None of the DIY's I found on the net regarding oil extractor tells you to remove the oil filler cap. I removed the cap during sucking, and could feel the air moving into the engine. I imagine removing the filler cap will ease the suction.

2) You should really give the extractor a few more pumps half way through and at the end. I stuck the suction hose all the way down to the end, and I stopped extracting only when I heard the air sucking sound through the hose.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's a trick I learned recently that prevents disasters when draining oil. 
Take a shop vacuum and stick the hose into the oil-filler cap. switch on the vacuum so it creates a vacuum inside the engine. Now crawl under the car and unscrew the drain plug. No oil will run out yet ! Put a container under the opening and switch off the vacuum. Oil starts running out.

so, no hot oil running over your hands, no plugs that fall into the hot oil. This trick came form a guy that changes oil on diesel engines. The oil from diesel engines leaves nasty stains so that's why he always does it.

Unless you have an oil filter that is accessible from under the hood (likebmw) I don't see a need for an extractor since you have to crawl under the car anyways to get to the filter.

All links in this thread seem dead. Does anyone know a link to reasonably priced extractor ?


----------

